# Installing LR/Mogrify 2 & Installing ImageMagick



## Big W (May 27, 2011)

Hi all, I need some help here. I have tried for two weeks not to get the above working. This is driving me round the bend. :crazy:

I have Mogrify installed on Lr3 now and get all the options. Its asking for the location (as I am a win 7 64bit user) so I have downloaded and installed image magick. But cant find the mogrify.exe in there. 

Could one of you nice people , just talk me throught in as simple terms as poss. What I should do starting form new. 

Many thanks

Wayne


----------



## Big W (May 27, 2011)

Sorry, no need for help. I have been very thick when looking for the exe file. All working now 
So off to have a play and see what this bad boy can do.

Regards

Wayne


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 27, 2011)

See the following screen shots of the LR export window and Windows Explorer which shows wher the file is chosen and located.



Good to see that you have it sorted out.


----------

